# Video Hunts



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

soes anybody video tape their hunts. I video pretty much all of my waterfowl hunts and just started video taping deer hunts and a body and i got a doe on video on the last day. Just wondering if you do video it you would show them. Ill try get mine up in a few days here!!


----------



## WVW (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a fun homebrew video I got by mounting a camera to my stabilizer! Works well for hunting by yourself!


----------



## NoDakGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

I havent video taped any of my hunts, but my brother was telling me that his wife and his father-in-law pretend like their being taped like on those hunting shows and sit there talking to themselves.. And they wonder why they dont see any deer


----------



## WVW (Mar 23, 2009)

I have not taken it that far yet, but it wouldn't hurt to get some footage of the recovery next time. Hopefully I get the chance this fall. It is fun to look back and remember the hunt.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

awesome video!!!! Would like to see the recovery though!!!

What kind of setup you have???? and what are the costs??? I've love to have the same setup you got, looks great!!!

Point me in the right directions please!!

Tator


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Great video WVW.

Boy, that camera really amplifies the bow sound, I actually jumped a bit when you released the arrow!

Was that one of the stabilizer bow cams, or just a regular camcorder rigged up to your stabilizer? If so, how did you do it? How did if effect your shooting?

Nice buck too! 130ish???


----------



## WVW (Mar 23, 2009)

That is a home made camera set up. I just pieced together a camera ram mount system to fit on my stabilizer.

http://www.ram-mount.com/EmptyPages/CAM ... fault.aspx

The load noise is actually the swing out viewing window on my JVC HD camera. I have calmed it down a bit with little limbsavers but it does still make some noise. Have not had one jump the string yet but it may happen?

I will work on getting the recovery next time. I really don't have a face for movies if you know what I mean!!


----------

